
Vehicle-To-Vehicle Communication Could Replace Traffic Lights - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/transportation/infrastructure/how-vehicletovehicle-communication-could-replace-traffic-lights-and-shorten-commutes
======
cimmanom
Maybe in places without pedestrians.

